# A very patient dog



## meggels (May 30, 2010)




----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My friends dobe btw lol.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is really cute! I was happy to see he got some crackers after all his patience for his cracker on my nose display!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Very cute!:clap2:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I can do that with Buck but I don't know if he would have the patience for me to stack that many graham crackers on his head! Hahaha. That was too cute.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

....and what breed was that....a Doberman Pinscher...yessss!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Good dog! 

I could not see any of my dogs doing that. LOL They wiggle too much!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a good girl! Gotta love the Dobes :smile: Looks like she's been doing the cracker trick a few too many times by the looks of her midsection though :wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That was so cute!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Awww what a good girl! Gotta love the Dobes :smile: Looks like she's been doing the cracker trick a few too many times by the looks of her midsection though :wink:



Haha yeah...she's fed a PMR style diet but my friends dad feeds the dog so much crap  She can't get him to stop.


----------

